# Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-ray Review



## Dale Rasco

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7104[/img]*Title: Star Wars: The Complete Saga 
Starring: Harrison Ford, Alec Guiness, Carrie Fisher, Mark Hamill, Ewan MacGregor, Hayden Christiansen, Natalie Portman, Ian McDiarmid, Christopher Lee
Directed by: George Lucas, Irvin Kershner, Richard Marquand
Written by: George Lucas, Lawrence Kasden, Leigh Brackett,
Studio: 20th Century Fox
Rated: PG and PG-13
Runtime: Minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: 9/16/2011* 

*Story:* :4stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :5stars: 
*Overall:* :4.5stars: 


*HTS Overall Score:*92



*Many Bothans died to bring us this review….*


A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far, away…….
It is a time of great unrest in the HTS community as forum members contemplate whether or not to put down the money for yet another version of the Star Wars saga only this time on Blu-Ray. While the evil Darth Lucas continues to edit and add “special features” to some of the most beloved films in cinematic history, it is up to two rebel reviewers to document and present the evidence to our community before the Lucas empire captures yet more of our member’s hard earned money……​
*Summary:* 
On May 25th 1977, the film industry changed forever when Star Wars released to the public and started a phenomenon that has lasted almost 35 years. The first film in the saga follows the adventures of a young farm boy named Luke as he and his new droids meet a man named Ben Kenobi who Luke soon learns served with the boy’s father during the clone wars. Soon after their meeting, the two hire a two bit smuggler named Han Solo and his giant fur-ball friend named Chewbacca and the group of them set off to planet Alderan in order to get some stolen plans that they have come across into the hands of the rebels that would use them to destroy the empire’s moon sized space station called the DeathStar that can actually destroy an entire planet with a single blast; the rest is history.[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7116[/img]

I was six years old when the original Star Wars hit theaters in 1977 and for the next six years or so I collected every action figure, comic book, spaceship and any other piece of Star Wars memorabilia I could get my hands on. On Halloween I was always Han Solo and at Christmas I hoped that everyone would get me “more Star Wars Stuff. Yes, I was a Star Warsaholic, but it didn’t stop there. Since the advent of home entertainment I have bought the original trilogy three times on VHS, (Original THX, The original “one last time” reissue and the 20 year special edition series.) Once on Laserdisc and twice on DVD, the second one was because they released the original untouched trilogy. I have also bought the prequel trilogy once on DVD and now I’ve added Blu-Ray to bother trilogies as well. They say that the first step is admitting you have a problem so consider this my confession.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=7114[/img]As far as the saga itself goes, I couldn’t care less about what GL does with the prequel trilogy. I mean I like them alright, but my biggest concern is that he can’t keep his hand off the original trilogy. Here’s a suggestion George; if you hate it that much then “re-imagine it” like the rest of Hollywood and give the fans back their non-special edition, Han is the ONLY one that shoots version of the classic trilogy! Ok, I’ve been holding on to that for a long time, but it brings up the issue that I have with this release. Our boy George is at it again. The following changes have been made to the films in this Blu-Ray release and these are in addition to the before mentioned massacre of my childhood that was performed in the late 90’s.





*Episode I:* 

Puppet Yoda is replaced with a CGI version of our favorite 2.5’ green Jedi master
*Episode IV: *

Obi-Wan’s Jedi scream that scares off the Tusken Raiders is completely re-done.
*Episode VI:* 

Ewoks now blink. Yep, forget the horrendous teddy bear suit because a blinking Ewok is somehow much more real than one that doesn’t. Epic fail…
Darth Vader now yells “NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!” as he throws Palpatine into the DeathStar power generator… Yes, it’s completely stupid.


But enough of our ramblings, we all know that there is only one things that is important here. How is the AQ and PQ? 


*Rating:* 

*Prequel Trilogy Overall Video:* 

*Dale's Score:*
*Episode I: The Phantom Menace:* :3stars:

Episode I is arguably considered the worst film in the saga and I think it will unanimously be thought of as the worst video transfer in this Blu-Ray set as well. Unfortunately Lucasfilm decided to go to the dark side of the force for this one and have killed it with DNR. The resolution is sharp at times, but there are very few details to be seen in this transfer. Facial features suffer horribly from the “waxy” by product of digital noise reduction. I had read that this was the case and I hoped it was a mistake, but alas the rumors are true and The Phantom Menace is an extremely inferior transfer compared to the other movies in this set. Black levels and shadow delineation suffer from severe crushing not only in dark scenes, but on characters wearing black or general shadowed scenes. Additionally, the CGI in The Phantom Menace is showing its age badly as several scenes look more like something out Toy Story than Star Wars and CGI characters and sets that mix with real actors are extremely evident and stand out profusely. Overall I was very disappointed that the team at LucasFilm could not do a better job on cleaning this one up. It does look better than past releases, but only marginally and the downside to HD is evident in the almost cartoonish look of the Gungan’s and Battle Droids. 

*Episode II: Attack of the Clones: *:4stars:

Episode II fairs much better than Episode I however; it isn’t what I would call reference quality by any means. Although I will admit that there are spots throughout the film that are gorgeous, especially after having to sit through The Phantom Menace. Black levels and shadow delineation is much improved and rarely fall on one another, though it does happen a few times. Color reproduction is much more consistent and accurate as compared to the overly muted tones of Episode I. CGI took a big leap forward in Attack of the Clones as well and while you can still pick out some scenes where actors are clearly standing in front of a green screens, computer generated beings are a lot more palatable. Overall this was a very solid effort that gave me some hope that all of the films were not as bad as Episode I. 

*Episode III: Revenge of the Sith:* :5stars:

Episode III is by far the best transfer in the prequel trilogy and maybe the entire saga. This is a reference level video transfer that must be seen to be appreciated. The opening battle over Coruscant speaks volumes about what one can expect from Episode III. The grand scale of the battle in itself is awesome but when it is viewed in 1080P it’s absolutely jaw-dropping. Black levels are infinite throughout this film and shadow delineation is, for lack of a better word, flawless. Color reproduction is perfect as every shade pops with brilliant looking hues and wonderfully textured details. From the vibrant tropical setting on Kashyyk to the glitz of a night at the opera on Coruscant and the lava spewing volcanic setting of Mustafar, Episode III delivers the goods. I could not detect any deficiencies in this transfer and must say that I was immensely impressed with the results of this effort.​
*Dave's Score:*
*Episode 1: The Phantom Menace:* :3stars:

In this 1999 film the early CGI effects are clearly dated, and this combines with a lot of digital tomfoolery to result in a very disappointing picture. While the practical effects used in Episodes IV-VI stand up well to the test of time, Jar Jar looks like he's been cut and pasted into the frame a lot of the time and characters frequently stand out from the background with faint haloes as a result of poor chroma keying. Textures and high level detail in live action scenes are almost universally scrubbed by a thick layer of Patton-esque DNR. It appears that DNR was used so frivolously in order to better combine the effects and live action components on screen while also trying to give a digital look to a film that was shot on 35mm. And while the DNR may hide film grain and cover up aliasing, the vast majority of the time the rest of the picture suffers as a result. Skin, hair, clothing and props all suffer equally from a polished, waxy finish. There can be no question that the aggressive use of DNR here removes detail and compositing remnants with equal success. This is a disappointing result and were it not for the absence of any other issues (banding,Edge-Enhancement, and color timing changes), I would be hard pressed to give this movie the three stars it has earned.

*Episode II: Attack of the Clones:* :4stars:

Shot entirely in digital this film is subject to a greatly reduced level of DNR, though the effects are still present. Many decisions were made in post production in order to try and give this film a consistent look, and this is telling as many CGI scenes suffer from filtering that wasn't needed. Chroma keying issues are actually artistically covered up in this film (see the elevator ride with Obi-Wan and Anakin for reference) though the other components of the film are generally much improved. Detail is present and though moderately scrubbed, the picture does have moments of brilliance where you can almost forget that it could look even better. Regardless, this remains one of the best films in the series from an action perspective so you'll surely be too caught up in the action to nitpick like I have.

*Episode III: Revenge of the Sith:* :5stars:

It's hard to fathom the first two films in this trilogy when this film starts. From the first scene it is painfully obvious that no DNR whatsoever has been used. CGI and practical components alike are razor sharp and brimming with detail. Obi-Wan's beard is visible down to the individual hairs while the coarse knit of jedi robes is easily visible. The opening space battle is literally crammed with detail, from antennae and blaster scores on the hulls of ships to mottling on the chassis of astro-droids, it seems that at long last Star Wars looks the way it should. Blacks are magnificent and incredibly deep with huge dynamic range. Shadow delineation is also impeccable - note the flawless gradation from dark to light as Anakin and Obi-Wan move through the corridors of General Grievous' flagship. Cutscenes as a vessel is about to land on a new planet or flies past are stunning, with the planetary shots from space looking particularly gorgeous. This is an oustanding transfer and properly shows off just how far ahead of their time ILM was when doing the effects work for this film in 2004. While it's hard to accept that these three movies are cut from the same cloth, take solace - Episode III actually visually makes up for I and II, and that's saying something.​





















*Original Trilogy Overall Video:*

*Dale's Score: :5stars:*
The original trilogy is a much different scenario than the prequel trilogies video. It is going to be hard for me to describe just how absolutely brilliant these movies look on Blu-Ray. Let’s start with the detail and resolution. These movies are not only given new life, but new depth and perspective as well with this Blu-Ray release. What I mean by my statement is that I never really fully appreciated the amount of work that went into these films until now. Every model, set piece, costume, android and alien is just incredible to see in 1080P. Every detail, texture, color, imperfection and every little aspect of the original trilogy is just jaw dropping to look at in high definition. Things like realizing the types of fabrics that were used for the costumes that never stood out to me before are now completely different than what I thought they were. For instance, the orange jump suits that the rebel pilots wore in Episode V are made out of materials commonly found in snow suit clothing while in the other two films it is made out of common fabric. Of course this makes sense because they are on the ice planet Hoth however; until seeing it on Blu-ray, this little aspect never stood out to me. There are tons of other things that will stand out as you go through the original trilogy and avid fans will see those things and go “WOW! I never noticed that before!”. 

Of course this has more to do with the way things were done back then. There were no computer generated effects or sets, everything used had to be built and created by hand. Models and set pieces had to be properly textured for realism and until I noticed it watching these classic films, I didn’t realize how far CGI still has to go in order to achieve that level of realism. Puppets still look fake as do some of the vehicle scenes such as the speeder bikes on the forest moon of Endor, but I would rather have that than the smooth edges of a rendered cockpit especially when compared to the marvelous detail of one created by hand such as the Millennium Falcon. These films have never looked better nor do I believe they ever will.​

*Dave's Score:*
*Episode IV: A New Hope:* :4stars:

Though largely bereft of any digital tampering, the first of the original trilogy has some minor flaws. While the original theatrical scenes by and large look excellent other than a few minor instances of noise reduction, the CGI additions are horrible. It's hard to imagine what could possibly throw the viewer out of the film more rapidly than an obviously CGI-created stormtrooper riding around in the desert, but these scenes remain in my opinion, a blight on an otherwise excellent film. Practical effects really show their strength here, with the stucco elements of walls on Tatooine, doid parts inside the Jawa sand crawler and a scad of other minor set components looking no worse today than they ever have. It's these practical effects that really illustrate just how dated and unneccessary the CGI elements are in this film. Granted some CGI technologies have improved things - Luke's speeder is far more believable today than it was in the past, and the death star explosion looks much better with the color corrected. While DNR does show up from time to time (some may argue soft focus, but I disagree), for the most part the grain structure of this film is intact and regardless of my complaints, this is the best this film as ever looked.

*Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back:* :4.5stars:

Thanks to less modification by Lucas, this film actually feels the most authentic from start to finish. Though there are some minor changes, most of them are for the better. Color timing has been corrected and standardized across the Hoth scenes resulting in a much improved and more consistent viewing experience that is much closer to white than the blue-white that was visible in the DVD releases. Shadow delineation and blacks are both excellent and this is extremely important in such a dark scene heavy film (asteroid, Dagoba etc.). Fans of the original trilogy will be happy to note that this is the clear winner among these three from a PQ perspective and really looks incredible all things considered.

*Episode VI: Return of the Jedi:* :4stars:

All in all this title looks very similar to A New Hope, other than the fact that George went even more crazy. Yes, I said it. I have no idea how he got away with it, but George chose to replace a lot of solid elements with extremely obvious CGI substitutes. Han Solo now has an angelic birth when he thaws from the carbonite and the Ewoks on Endor now blink - it's creepy, trust me. So, while this title has been messed with far more than any fan could hope to stomach, it still looks far better than any previous release. The rich greens and browns of Endor really look great, and it's hard not to appreciate the visible detail during the final minutes of the film. Based upon the unmodified scenes alone, this film is an easy 4.5 - unfortunately the crazy changes George has made just suck you straight out of the film and leave you scratching your head.​
*Prequel Trilogy Overall Audio: *

*Dale's Score: :5stars:*

Unlike the video, the 6.1 DTS-HD-MA is definitely on target. There was plenty of surround activity to bring the film to life and whether it was a firefight on Naboo or the intense pod race on Tattoine, the surround presentation delivers. LFE was much better than I expected as there was plenty of impact that could be felt from explosions as well as rumbles from crashes and cannon fire. Dialogue reproduction is succinct and holds up well against the action sequences and John Williams score just blasts onto the screen with wonderful authority. I really felt that this was about as good as this film could possibly sound, I will also say that I can’t think of any particular scene that stood out as a reference quality scene. So in a nutshell; the audio is perfect, just not reference. As with the Phantom Menace, Attack of the Clones is pretty much a flawless DTS-HD-MA 6.1 presentation. I did think that it was a marginally better than Episode I, but I think the film lends itself to that by way of really large ground battle on Genosia at the end of the film. Between the giant walkers, tanks, large starships, ground troops and so much more; Episode II is tough to beat when it comes to this single battle. For me personally, I think the battle on Genosia is the best in the saga. There is plenty of LFE that rumbles and impacts from missiles, explosions and crashing ships that will bring a smile to your face. If not the best audio, Episode II is definitely in the top two. If Episode II takes second place, it’s only to Revenge of the Sith. Once again the DTS-HD-MA is flawless and all encompassing. Offering a great balance throughout with crystal clear reproduction in any given scene; Episode III is awesome! I think my favorite sequence would have to be the battle over Coruscant at the beginning of the film. It’s lively and full of great surround activity and offers just the right amount of bass without it getting out of hand. Dialogue reproduction is very tight and perfectly balanced with the rest of the action on the screen.​
*Dave's Score: :5stars:*

It's hard to complain about these prequels when the audio is this good. While there are a few minor dialogue issues (digital filtering becomes audible in two parts of Episode III) the overall result is spectacular. There's tons of LFE content and the surrounds are used to great effect - this trilogy remains one of my benchmarks for engaging use of the surround channels and the Blu-Ray release is even better. A mix like this was just waiting or a real lossless format to showcase itself and this is readily apparent when you pop the first disc in. Whatever video foibles are present, from start to finish this is a compelling, heart pounding adventure of a mix and it really just doesn't get any better than this.​

*Original Trilogy Audio:*

*Dale’s Score: :5stars:*

While the original trilogy sound design and implementation is not quite as good as the prequel trilogy, I think it is the absolute best that these films could ever sound and the team responsible should be given a huge bonus for the awesome job they did on them. A New Hope has a very distinct front loaded sound design, but I did not find myself wanting for more than that. There was some occasional surround activity via passing ships or rubble landing, but for the most part the sound was centered up front. LFE was effective when it was used and mostly done so with an impactful nature. In The Empire Strikes back however; the LFE was a little livelier with the giant AT-AT’s invading the rebel base on Hoth. Similarly, I found that the surrounds kinked up a notch or two during battles and laser blasts from ships firing off screen from the rear were in fact properly directional from that location. Return of the Jedi was an equal treat and plenty of detail could be heard throughout each channel. One thing I had never noticed before in watching this film in the past was that during the Sarlac scene when Han and Luke are about to be “slowly digested over a thousand years”, you can hear plenty of activity coming from Jabba’s barge with spectators along for the ride hoot and holler for our heroes demise. Additionally, John Williams timeless score is beautifully presented with so much clarity that one can easily pick out individual instruments that in the past have been a bit too blended to hear. This is an outstanding audio presentation and a must for any fan of the original trilogy!​
*Dave's Score: :5stars:*

It's important to note here that we are talking about a very old mix that has been painstakinly restored and re-mixed for Blu-Ray. The result is breathtaking, with many scenes that used to fall flat suddenly having incredible LFE heft and surround activity. Though A New Hope does suffer from some levelling issues (effects are occasionally almost drowning out dialogue), the remainder of the trilogy really showcases how good an audio restoration can sound. I guarantee you that never before have any of these films truly had the low frequency extension and presence that you will hear in this new release.​

*Extras:* :5stars:
*Bonus Disc 1: Prequel Features*

*Episodes I - III *

Interviews 
Deleted/Extended Scenes 
The Collection: Design Models
Concept Art Gallery

*Bonus Disc 2: Original Trilogy Features*
*Episodes IV - VI *

Interviews 
Deleted/Extended Scenes 
The Collection: Design Models
Concept Art Gallery

*Bonus Disc 3: The Star Wars Documentaries *

The Making of Star Wars 
The Empire Strikes Back: SPFX 
Classic Creatures: The Return of the Jedi 
Anatomy of a Dewback 
Star Warriors 
Star Wars Tech 
A Conversation with the Masters: The Empire Strikes Back 30 Years Later 
Star Wars Spoofs

*Overall:* 

*Dave's Score:* :4.5stars:

I have very little respect for George Lucas, for his incessant need to fiddle with things - to "fix" scenes that were never broken, and to leave broken elements unfixed (see outdated CGI). Regardless of George's level of tampering, there can be no doubt that all six of these films have never looked so good. Quality ranges from the most awful depths of terrible - to absolute reference. Thankfully, most of the time the films look and sound amazing. Though the overall audio presentation is unquestionably better than the video (from a consistency perspective), it warrants mentioning that films like Episode III have finally been given the platform they need to truly shine. Whatever your opinions on Star Wars and George Lucas' need to change things - this is categorically the best presentation any of these films has ever had on a commercial home video format. You'll find lots to love, and lots to hate - but if you're a Star Wars fan like I am, it's hard to argue against your most beloved characters finally being there for you any time of day or night in glorious HD video and lossless audio. Highly Recommended.


*Dale's Score: :4.5stars:*

In the end George wins again. I am not a fan of the ongoing changes to the movies that helped define my character; yes I've been known to be a bit of a "scoundrel" from time to time. That being said, this Blu-Ray release of the Star Wars saga is by far the most definitive release to date if for no other reason than the absolutely outstanding AQ of all of the films and unmatched video quality of episodes III-VI. Even Episodes I & II fair much better than their DVD counterparts. If you are a fan of the series you have to buy this set and if you are only a fan of the original trilogy then run to your local store and pickup the original trilogy on Blu-Ray for half the cost. At $80 for the entire saga, which includes hours of extras that you'll actually watch, I don't think that there is a better Blu-Ray value out there. Hopefully George Lucas will one day see the light and release a Blu-Ray of the original unedited versions of the first trilogy however; until then; this one isn't bad at all. Highly Recommended!



*Recommendation: Buy It!​*



Official Blu-Ray Reviews 

Scoring


----------



## sga2

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Got it Friday. Watched over the weekend. One (minor) annoyance I have is that, while GL spends time/$$$ to add completely unnecessary "enhancements" (Jabba's Palace song/dance number - puke!), they still have not corrected some SFX issues like faint grey boxes following spacecraft in Empire Stirkes Back (the first scene of the Millenium Falcon trying to outrun the Star Destroyers comes to mind).

All in all, though, the original trilogy have never looked so good. The job done is on par with the resoration/remastering of Aliens for Blu Ray. 

Regards,
sga2


----------



## DaRoza

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

that is something ill have to get my wife as she loves star wars, i am a star trek fan myself but hold no gruges on Star Wars. Besides that I have the Original on VHS be nice to have the whole set. Thank you as always for your review.


----------



## Jon Liu

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Good review, Dale and Dave! I am almost certain I will not buying this set. I would really love to experience these audio tracks once again in their lossless glory, but that isn't quite justifying me buying these movies again. I am a sucker for double/triple/etc dips most of the time, but... the first two prequel movies are just so awful...

I could get the original trilogy set, but then I still want to watch episode III, too....


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Great review and Looking forward to sitting down and watching these in order for the first time since there original release. I still only own the three on VHS and never bought the rest when they came out on DVD.


----------



## Z71SierraSLT

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Nice reviews Master Dale and Master Dave. I look forward to picking this set up.
Love the Summary!


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Thanks guys, it was a lot of fun but I am about Star Wars'd out! running the gambit like that all for review takes a bit out of you. We actually watched A New Hope Saturday at my house with our wives and made a night out of it; great time indeed!


----------



## Prof.

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Finally got around to watching my first disc of the 9 disc set last night..
Started with episode 1V..as that's how they were originally presented..and the improvements to video and audio are quite obvious..
The video quality ranges from excellent to mediocre!..I expected to see a first class quality image through the whole movie, but some of the images are not much better than the DVD..

However the audio is a real stand out! Good clean sound with loads of extended deep base..some so strong that I heard rattles in my room that I've never heard before!! :yikes: 

If the rest of the disc's are as good or better..(and I've heard there are some real crackers amongst them)..then I'll be very pleased..:T


----------



## Infrasonic

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Great review guys! I look forward to adding this set to my collection - when I finally step into the world of Blu-Ray!


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Ok, I've got to ask. "Crackers"?


----------



## Prof.

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Haha..It must be an Aussie term..It means really fantastic!


----------



## typ44q

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Spot on review and opinion of this set! I happily purchased the complete saga and if they ever release it on blu-ray with the original theatrical versions I will buy that too (yes I am a sucker for anything Star Wars)


----------



## raZorTT

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

haha prof, it's definitely Aussie slang  :T

Thanks for the review Dale and Dave. I got my copy yesterday and put the phantom menace in to watch the pod race and was pretty disappointed with the video. I was beginning to worry it was my set up or eyes . I feel much better now I have read your impressions. I'm glad to see I started with the worst so it should only get better!

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## unisenmedia

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Looking forward to watching these wheni get around to buying them. Your reviews make me feel very comfortable with purchasing them.


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Thanks for the review, guys. I think I'm too jaded on Lucas' tampering to actually invest in this set though. I watched some of the prequels on TV recently and found myself (and my wife) gagging at the cheesy love story, the awful dialogue, and just plain angry at a lot of the silliness like flying R2. I will watch them on TV from time to time, and I'll admit I'm curious about the remastered audio, but GL has gotten enough of my money for the DVDs and theatrical re-screenings.


----------



## atledreier

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

I just watched the first four films, and while the prequels were very good, A new Hope was way, way, WAY too loud. That, added to the fact it is a really old soundtrack made it harsh and largely unsatisfying. The new LFE was nice though, but it was just too loud for me.

That's the first film that have made me want to turn down from reference. Normally reference feels like the proper level for most films. Some are louder than others, but seldom this harsh.


----------



## bigjbk

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

I have enjoyed the Blue Ray of the SAGA. I noticed the detail is almost too good. In episode one during the rescue of the princess the robots seem to float above the floor.
It didn't change my opinion about the movies I still like Empire best. Sound is awesome thoughout the series. That is an improvement.


----------



## gorb

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Thanks for the review. I really want to pick up the OT on blu (not interested in the prequels). I had it preordered and everything, but I canceled my order after I heard about the NOO... in ROTJ. I get annoyed with all the little changes that get made every time the series is reissued (I own them on VHS, VHS again with the special editions, and a dvd set that also has the special editions). 

I'll probably break down and buy them eventually because I would love to watch them in HD


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Yeah, the NOOOOOO is pretty stupid. I don't mind the changes/additions that make sense such as adding the scene with Han and Jaba back into the original, but I really wish Georgey Boy would just issue an HD version of the original trilogy untouched save for the clean up work and audio. HAN SHOT FIRST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Ive just started watching my BluRay set, Just finished the second one and so far so good. Its nice to see them in order from start to finish for the first time.


----------



## gorb

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*



Dale Rasco said:


> Yeah, the NOOOOOO is pretty stupid. I don't mind the changes/additions that make sense such as adding the scene with Han and Jaba back into the original, but I really wish Georgey Boy would just issue an HD version of the original trilogy untouched save for the clean up work and audio. HAN SHOT FIRST!!!!!!!!!!


I know that some changes make sense - it's the ones that don't that really bug me 

And yes, Han shoots first! Not only does it fit with his character, how on earth (or Tatooine ) would Greedo miss from 5 feet away?


----------



## bigjbk

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

I have been enjoying the Blu-Ray experience but I am having problems with this set. On Episodes one, two and three the audio keeps dropping out. I have a new Samsung BD-D6500 and a new Sony STR-DH520 reciever Using HDMI interconnections. This only happens with Starwars Blue-ray. Any thoughts as to why this is happening?


----------



## Prof.

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Probably faulty discs..
I've had two different discs of "Super 8" and both dropped out audio in the same spot..
I'd return the SW set and get it replaced..


----------



## ozar

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

Thanks for the review, Dale! 

I've been toying with the idea of purchasing this package for a while now, and based on your review, I'm going to do it the first time a really good deal comes along.


----------



## therick83

*Re: Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Blu-Ray Review*

I got this pre-order, even though Star Wars are not my favorite movies of all time, I can easily watch them over and over. I can enjoy the unintentional comedy of certain moments and it takes me back to my youth. This Blu-Ray grouping is great. I am not a nit-pick over things like the Darth scream, etc. I just enjoy them anyway he wants to make them!


----------



## Bones81

These DVDs are the main reason I'm putting an audio system in my living room. I can't wait to crank it up and watch these. Until then they remain wrapped in plastic in the box.


----------



## Captain

I recieved this set for Christmas last year. It still sits un-opend in my room. Star Was will be the first movie watch in my theater once it's complete.


----------



## CharlesD

Time to upgrade from VHS!


----------



## the_rookie

A bit old, but am I the only person that was in shock of how great the Pod Racing scene sounded?

I have googled Episode 1 Podracing Scene several times, and its not really a point mentioned...ever.

I thought it had great LFE, Imaging, and Dynamic Control in that scene. Not to mention reference level F1 sounds are pretty awesome. Not to mention the other deep engines portrayed in it.


----------



## Todd Anderson

I agree 100%. Think that pod race scene, audio wise, is almost unbeatable. Amazing dynamic LFE and highly directional sound FX. 

My biggest disappointment is the video is only so-so. Kind if a bland palette, not overly crisp.


But audio-wise? AMAZING


----------



## JBrax

That pod race was awesome! I just wish I could say I was as impressed with the video side. I found it quite lacking personally.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Totally agree.


You know what else in that episode was impactful? The light saber duel. Holy smokes.... As those sabers clash, the LFE is rumblin'. Live it!!


----------



## the_rookie

Yeah, a bit but I thought from the Pod Racing after the movie really picked up in overall video quality. If you look the Pod Racing scene is clear without any DNR. And the rest of the movie looks great after. But before is pretty bland and bad with some soft edges of the picture.

Can't wait to try that scene out on the new RTi12's. I am using them Full Range and have had my sub off since I got them, they hit deeper and louder. :unbelievable: With there 18hz capabilities...<_<


----------



## SI.Theater

_Revenge of the Sith_ is pretty much my go-to reference movie when I want to show off the theater. In terms of video quality, I think _The Phantom Menace_ is the weakest of the saga, though the audio is quite impressive. In _Attack of the Clones,_ the upgrade to Blu Ray almost seems to give it too much clarity in some scenes, particularly during parts of the battle of Geonosis. I noticed the CGI much more than on the DVD version and felt like I was watching a video game during some scenes.

The OT video seemed very clear. And although the dated effects stood out, I don't have any real complaints there. The audio is *very* loud in all 3 OT films. Around -8 on my system seems about as loud as reference levels would be for the PT, though I'm sure some of this could be because of the older, harsher tracks.


----------



## the_rookie

Yeah, they were a bit loud. I really hadn't noticed, I probably turned it down to keep my neighbors from keying my car.

But Episodes 1-3 had some good space scenes, especially the first with the control center blowing up...pretty nicey nice.


----------



## phillihp23

Great review guys! I'm still on the edge with the purchase of the Blu-ray complete set though. I almost picked it up a few weeks ago at the store, then decided not too. Your review while great still has me on the fence. I must say the biggest advantage would probably be the audio improvements.


----------



## Todd Anderson

You can pick it up used for $70 on amazon.

I'd say it's worth it if you enjoy the films...


----------



## SI.Theater

27dnast said:


> You can pick it up used for $70 on amazon.
> 
> I'd say it's worth it if you enjoy the films...


I second this. There was a big picture and sound quality improvement IMO. Even with _ROTS._


----------



## madbrayniak

I got this for xmas and then let my father-in-law borrow it before I ever got to watch it! I need to get it back, reading this makes me want to watch it now!


----------



## jrnelson91

Nice reviews, I will have to dust mine off and watch them again.


----------

